# Driving from Galway to Castlebar — best route?



## DrMoriarty (14 Aug 2007)

Any advice for me from the (wild) Westerners on AAM?

We're driving up to Castlebar for a wedding later this week, and likely to be under a bit of pressure time-wise. From Galway, would people recommend the N84 via Ballinrobe (shortest distance, as per Google maps here) or the N17 via Tuam? (coming off the N18 from Ennis, so could skirt Galway and cut across to Claregalway by the airport road...)

Oh, and should I bring oars in case of engine trouble?


----------



## Bank Manager (14 Aug 2007)

*Re: Driving from Galway to Castlebar — best route?*

I'd always go through Ballinrobe - road's aren't great no matter which option you take....

It'll take you 60 - 70 mins from Galway.


BM


----------



## gel (14 Aug 2007)

*Re: Driving from Galway to Castlebar — best route?*

I would disagree with Bank Manager. I think that the overall best route is via Tuam and Claremorris. However both will get you there and there isn't much difference between them. You appear to be going to Breaffy House (great spot enjoy it!) so this route saves you the bother of going into Castlebar.

BTW Dr what does "Great Continental Steamer" mean? Best title I have seen on askaboutmoney.


----------



## DecT (14 Aug 2007)

*Re: Driving from Galway to Castlebar — best route?*

I would also take the route via claregalway & into Tuam its actually faster as I have done both routes on numerous ocassions!! Enjoy


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Aug 2007)

*Re: Driving from Galway to Castlebar — best route?*

Thanks, all — looks like the N17 it shall be. Presuming I don't miss the turn-off and end up half-way to Clifden before I realise it... 


gel said:


> BTW Dr what does "Great Continental Steamer" mean? Best title I have seen on askaboutmoney.


_Merci!_ We were just discussing titles the other day. But I've seen a few others here I like better.


----------



## Old Jim (15 Aug 2007)

*Re: Driving from Galway to Castlebar — best route?*

Coming from Ennis, the N17 route is prob the best alright as you don't have go go through Galway city. However from the city itself, the Ballinrobe route is probably faster, especially if traffic is busy.


----------



## Aidomoss (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Driving from Galway to Castlebar — best route?*

Just to warn you about trying to get out at Claregalway. It could take you up to 20mins to get out on to the N17 from Oranmore if you hit the village at the wrong time. It might be worth considering going through Athenry if you don't mind going down back roads!!! Or else you could go to Oranmore and head to Claregalway and turn right at Carnmore cross and then take left after Egans pub to bring you down Cregmore and onto the N17, the Tuam side of Loughgeorge. You would avoid alot of the traffic snarl ups in Claregalway.


----------

